# Do you tip the groomer



## babeesmiles (Jun 18, 2006)

This is my first time taking Cloud to the groomers, and they are located in the petsmart. I wanted a touch up for him since xmas is coming and I don't him to look shaggy. But the wierd thing is after he was done and i was about to pay, they ended up printing me a receipt and told me to take it to the petsmart register to pay, so I didn't know if I should tip them or not.

Do you tip your groomer? If so how much?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

The first time Sophie was groomed was at Petsmart. I thought I could add the tip to the receipt. They said no, so I just ran back to the groomer and gave her $5. I've been tipping the current groomer closer to $10. I think I overtip everywhere, but I can't help it. I don't really know what the correct tip should be.

Linda


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup was prettified yesterday by groomer brenda at petsmart. we always tip her, whether it's when i pick buttercup up, or after i pay (and get cash back from my debit, since i never ever carry cash lol) and go back. brenda usually gets $5 each time. she also got homemade cookies and cupcakes yesterday as a holiday treat for the entire grooming staff. money is very tight this year, so everyone got baked goods









hope this helps,
ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I tip my groomer 20%, and a little more (well, usually a bottle of wine) at the holidays.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I tip 5.00 per dog.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My groomer is at my vet's so I don't really see her when I go to pick them up. Over the many years, I've been going to her, I just wait and give her something at Christmas. I usually give her $100-$150. But if I were going to a place like PetSmart I would tip 15-20%, like at restaurants, beauty shop, etc.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I tip Shotzi's groomer at Petsmart 20%. I found that If I pay for the grooming with my debit card (debit only) I can add the tip as cash back. Then I hand it too her when she brings Shotzi out.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Haylee & Petey go to a groomer who has her own shop....I follow the rule my mother taught me about hairdressers....if the person owns the shop you don't tip them....it they are an employee you do.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I know this doesnt help in the slightest.....



We dont tip AT ALL in Australia.














Nowhere!!!



I used to when I first came to Australia (because you do in England) but they dont tip here.



Visitors to Australia usually tip when they go to places - restuarants, etc - but they soon learn that you dont tip.



I used to feel bad about NOT tipping - but after all these years Ive got used to NOT tipping. I think if we did tip, the person would drop dead from shock


















Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

YUP!! I tip mine usually 10 to 12 bucks!
Don't ask me why, cause they stink







but I would never not tip, unless they really did a horrible job!

ANDREA~


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I tip the groomer...also at Petsmart...20%. I also give her little gifts here and there for her dog, since she has a maltese! Lately, I've been giving her some Marj bows for her pup.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I have 2 different groomers - one for Jolie and one for the maltese. Both groomers own their shops, but both have one employee who helps them. I pay $30 for Jolie's grooming and tip $7-$10 (depending on what I have available in cash). I give a Christmas gift too. Sometimes I do a gift certificate or a box of candy. This year I gave the employee $40 in cash as she has been grooming Jolie for the past few months. 

The maltese have been going to a new groomer for only 2 months. On Thursday I paid $35 each and tipped $15. I think that the shop owner is the only one who grooms them, but since I'm not positive about this and the other employee also works as a tech as my vet's office I do tip. (This tech was WONDERFUL to me when Sassy was sick) I did not give a Christmas gift as this was only the girls second time at this groomer.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I tip 15%. For Christmas I tipped 30% and gave them each a candle and a little box of home made cookies.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

I wasn't sure about tipping when I made the appointment for Moxie (first time ever getting a dog groomed) so I just asked them directly what the protocol is for tipping. LOL I tipped 20%.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My groomer is the owner of the shop and has no employees. My groomer charges $30 for "the works". So we pay $50 each girl each time ($20 tip for EACH Maltese). (once a month) I do this because we get very special treatment. No caging and being allowed to watch the entire process. At Christmas I tipped $30 for each fur-girl or to put it another way $60 in charges and $60 in tip for two Maltese. If I was using a groomer who put my girls in cages to wait and wouldn't allow me to stay and watch.... my tipping would be much much less.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I used to to tip Tuck's groomer $5 every time he went, except for Christmas, I gave her a $10.00 

Now my only tip for that lady it to not call your customer's dogs ugly!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex's stylist at the salon is fabulous. For everything it is $42. She goes above and beyond and I tip her $10 to $15. She lets Rex run around with her girls in between his services. He stays there all day when he goes. It is like a spa day for him, he just loves hanging out with the pink poodles! I took him to Petsmart the first 2 times when we got him and he would leave scared to death and shaking and I didnt like the idea that they put them in a cage while they wait. I also dont like the idea that they are tied to the table. Nikki holds Rex while she grooms him. He is perfect for her and doesnt fight her or anything. They are great buddies and I am so happy that going to the stylist is something Rex gets excited about. Talking about going above and beyond, Nikki and Rex get a long so good that she has offered to keep Rex for us when we have to go out of town and cant bring him!


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

> Haylee & Petey go to a groomer who has her own shop....I follow the rule my mother taught me about hairdressers....if the person owns the shop you don't tip them....it they are an employee you do.[/B]


I do that too! I really thought that's how it was supposed to be!!! I tipped 20% when i took Mac to petsmart . but they hurt him so I don't take him there anymore!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have gone to a lot of beauty shops in my lifetime. Many times the owner has been my hairdresser. I have heard the rule about not tipping an owner....but I cannot imagine not tipping if she/he has done a good job.....whether they own the shop, or not. The owner has a lot more overhead than the others so I really don't understand the logic of not tipping an owner? In California I have been in many shops where all the stylists in the shop "rent" their stations and are basically in business for themselves....I can't imagine not tipping those ladies/men either....not if I want good service.

As for tipping at a pet groomers if the owner is doing the work..... There is no way I would not tip if my girls are getting good care and service. Why? Because good groomers (owner or not) that care about the fur-kids ....are truly rare ....and I want her/him to keep giving that extra special treatment.


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

I generally tip $5 for a bath and $10 for a groom. Where my mother lives they are lucky enough to have an award-winning groomer and a full-service pet spa (complete with spa baths) so I always tip because I want to them to know that they are appreciated. Plus they have nice treats like the complementary aromatherapy in November...come to think of it Trixie is getting better treatment than I am.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I tip $5.oo per dog , and more if the they come out looking really great.. 

As for the hair dresser I tip $10.00 for her and $5.00 if they have a wash girl.. And it kills me because they charge so darn much 
I mean really I have short hair and I pay for color & cut $80.00 to 110.00 plus tip every 5 to 6 weeks. I really believe they should not be tipped why, they work for 1 to 2 hrs and bring in $40 to 50.00 pre hr. pretty good pay I would say. 
Ok got that off my chest ..








And to be honest I would never not tip someone and yes I over tip too.







if I get really good service its 20% 
I have to admit if I found someone that I walked out every time, me or the fur babies looking like a million, I would tip 50%


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I tip 10% and round up to the nearest dollar so usually it is a $5.00 or $10.00 tip per dog depending on what's being done. I don't give Christmas tips because I'm tipping every six weeks all year long!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I really believe they should not be tipped why, they work for 1 to 2 hrs and bring in $40 to 50.00 pre hr. pretty good pay I would say.
> Ok got that off my chest ..
> 
> 
> ...


 

I don't think that's entirely accurate, about stylists getting $40-50 per hour. Even if you're being serviced (sounds funny, but) by the owner, he/she has overhead to pay (rent, utilities, employees, supplies, etc.). If you're being done by an employee, they certainly don't see that kind of money.



I agree with you, though - if Bonnie or I looked like a million every time we got our hair done, I'd tip 50% or more, too!


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

There's really good reason to tip the groomer (ahem, and, may I say the dog walker and pet sitter as well?). These folks are caring for your living cherished pets and the happier they are, the better your pet is treated. Tips are not required, but, as a service person I can tell you they go a long way in terms of making a service person feel valued and happy, and, that definitely translates to the dog (or cat) in their care.

I spend the entire year in service of other people's pets and when the owners are generous and caring, it lifts my spirits which in turn makes for very happy times shared with their pets.

That's not to say I take it out on a pet whose owner doesn't ever show gratitude. I love them all. It's just, these jobs are labor intensive and can be really trying and a little bit of extra appreciation goes a very long way.

I want the person handling a scissor, shaver, nail clipper, to be happy with my dog


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> There's really good reason to tip the groomer (ahem, and, may I say the dog walker and pet sitter as well?). These folks are caring for your living cherished pets and the happier they are, the better your pet is treated. Tips are not required, but, as a service person I can tell you they go a long way in terms of making a service person feel valued and happy, and, that definitely translates to the dog (or cat) in their care.
> 
> I spend the entire year in service of other people's pets and when the owners are generous and caring, it lifts my spirits which in turn makes for very happy times shared with their pets.
> 
> ...


 

I agree 100% Christine! That's why I send a bagel breakfast to my vet's office every December, and I do give a holiday gift (of money) to Bonnie's sitter. And that's exactly what I tell my vet's office when they call to thank me. It's sad, but I don't think many people do this, because they always sound so surprised. I tell them, that they are taking care of my darling, my one and only, and I want them to know how much I value them. I think it's very important to acknowledge these people. (And you're right about the person handling the scissors -





















)


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh I am so happy you asked about this! I have always been curious!
Now I know that I should be tipping her. I am sure she will be happy when I bring in Rocco on Saturday & she finally gets a tip! I am going to make up for all the past tips too!








Thank goodness for this forum!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I tip $5 for Tango and will tip $10 when I bring Tillie in.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy (Feb 8, 2006)

> My groomer is the owner of the shop and has no employees. My groomer charges $30 for "the works". So we pay $50 each girl each time ($20 tip for EACH Maltese). (once a month) I do this because we get very special treatment. No caging and being allowed to watch the entire process. At Christmas I tipped $30 for each fur-girl or to put it another way $60 in charges and $60 in tip for two Maltese. If I was using a groomer who put my girls in cages to wait and wouldn't allow me to stay and watch.... my tipping would be much much less.[/B]





> My groomer is the owner of the shop and has no employees. My groomer charges $30 for "the works". So we pay $50 each girl each time ($20 tip for EACH Maltese). (once a month) I do this because we get very special treatment. No caging and being allowed to watch the entire process. At Christmas I tipped $30 for each fur-girl or to put it another way $60 in charges and $60 in tip for two Maltese. If I was using a groomer who put my girls in cages to wait and wouldn't allow me to stay and watch.... my tipping would be much much less.
> [/qu
> 
> I have only used 2 different groomers since adopting my ZoeGirl a year ago. One is at my Vet's office, the other owns her own shop but they both use the cages & insist I drop her off in the morning & pick her up that afternoon.
> ...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I typically tip about $10-$15 whenever I have Tuffy groomed. He doesn't get groomed too often so when he goes in he usually needs a lot of work done (i.e. pesky matts and a full on hair cut) so the groomer totally earns it. It took me a few tries but I finally found a groomer in Phoenix that doesn't require Tuffy being locked in a cage all day long and usually has him back to me in 1-2 hours which is a huge deal to me. You wouldn't believe how many groomers looked at me like I was insane when I said I didn't want to leave Tuffy there all day.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> How does the no-caging & watching them work? Does she take you right in when you get there & you get to go back with her? If so do you make your appointments a long time in advance?[/B]


 The dogs are taken on different days. We do not bring them in together. Usually one on Tuesday and one on Thursday. Once a month the works....and inbetween at two week....just shampoo and nail trim/pad cleanup. We always have first appointment of the day at 9 a.m.. Kristen takes them and we can see the entire process from the counter. Since she does it this way special for us ....she brings a stool for us to sit on to watch. She does not have seating for customers normally in the area. I usually have them pretty well brushed out so Kristen doesn't have to do much brushout before shampooing. ....They are shampooed, conditioned, rinsed, blowdried, nails clipped, pads trimmed, hair trimmed with ....no other dogs in-between. Handed back to us pretty and ready to head home. This whole process never takes more than an hour and fifteen minutes. If it is just a shampoo and nails trim without a hair trim ....it is 45 minutes. Most groomers work dogs in and out between each other. So often it is a 3-4 hour process for the dog (or more). Which would make me go nuts







or more nuts than I am.









We do book in advance ....usually she schedules two months ahead at a time with us. 

Hope that answers your questions.









~carole~


----------

